# Shoes for a mammoth jack



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Any halfway decent farrier should be able to shape a normal keg shoe to fit correctly.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

He doesn't have the correct size on hand? That's odd for a farrier, but in any case, I know my tractor supply carries horse shoes


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It may not be so odd, Litrella. If the jack would fit into something smaller than a 000, no farriers around here carry pony shoes unless they need them for a specific client. Not nearly enough ponies getting shod. LOL


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Yeah I live in a real small town my farrier normally carries 0,00,&1. There's not very many horses that have smaller or bigger feet than that. This jacks hooves will feet in the palm of my hand. He has super tiny feet. Smaller then my yearling qh fillys. That's why I was looking for specific shoes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, there are some stores that sell shoes designed for mules, but your farrier should be able to fit a normal keg shoe. Though if the jack's feet are that small, he may have to go to pony sizes.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

My farrier is a very good farrier. I'm not worried about that, I was just looking for mule specific shoes because of the size or his feet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only mule shoes I've found (granted, I only checked one website, but they carry _everything_) run from 000 to 0, so they might not be small enough for him. You'd have to go to the manufacturer website to get the measurements.
St. Croix Forge


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Ok thanks! Ill look into em!


----------

